
Female-named hurricanes kill more than male hurricanes coz ppl don’t respect em - seky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/06/02/female-named-hurricanes-kill-more-than-male-because-people-dont-respect-them-study-finds/
======
seky
(sorry had to somehow shorten the title to fit in the form)

~~~
dzdt
Better: "Female-named hurricanes kill more because people don’t respect them"

